# Johannes Visits by Mads Skønberg



## Mads Skønberg (Sep 14, 2017)

Finally I found my self again.

Please listen and be free to comment.


----------



## Anders Bru (Sep 14, 2017)

This sounds great! The violin sounds really good (Bohemian Violin?), and fits well with the choir. The melody was nice, but a bit odd in terms of the tempo, and where certain accents land. F.ex. at 0:40, when it goes up and back down. The notes are great, but the timing is a bit weird to me. And the cymbal at 0:47 really throws me off. Maybe lower it a tiny bit in volume, and make it more of a steady rhythm in that transition? I also wanted that last chord to "land" more, if that makes sense. But overall great track! The elements really complement each other well!


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Sep 14, 2017)

Anders Bru said:


> This sounds great! The violin sounds really good (Bohemian Violin?), and fits well with the choir. The melody was nice, but a bit odd in terms of the tempo, and where certain accents land. F.ex. at 0:40, when it goes up and back down. The notes are great, but the timing is a bit weird to me. And the cymbal at 0:47 really throws me off. Maybe lower it a tiny bit in volume, and make it more of a steady rhythm in that transition? I also wanted that last chord to "land" more, if that makes sense. But overall great track! The elements really complement each other well!



Thanx! Yes it is Bohemian violin. I agree about that cymbal, did not hear it before you told me- thanks.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Sep 14, 2017)

Sounds lovely! I agree about the high hits, which could be a bit quieter. The melody would benefit from being clearer, now the the tempo/rhythm of the melody seems to be a bit rushed and there's not much phrasing. Strings need breathing too, though they are not like woodwinds in that sense, but if you let the violin breath between phrases, it would sound more natural. You are definitely making progress in orchestral music!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm glad you didn't sell your libraries.


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Sep 14, 2017)

Alex Fraser said:


> I'm glad you didn't sell your libraries.



LOL. Me 2.

I totally lost inspiration and ability to write music in almost one week. I just had to do something to push my self. To put the libraries on selling did it for me!


----------



## markleake (Sep 22, 2017)

Hey Mads, I'm a bit late to the party on this one, but I've listened to this and other tracks from you, and you are certainly getting the hang of it. I agree with some of the other comments above. But as a fairly simple and short track, this one works quite well. And the Bohemian Violin is certainly addictive... so easy to play, and easy to get fantastic sounding results. Keep it up!


----------



## PeterN (Sep 22, 2017)

Yes, this sounds lot better than last song.

There is something interesting here that I can get a hold on immediately. Is there something with the tempo done, or are the chords or melody put a bit in advance to make it floating?

Whats the tempo used?

Too add something else to the comments above, the drums need something, maybe less up front and more echo, to make them more behind.

EDIT: Well, I meant whats the time signature used? Does it keep same time signature? Any genius around to comment this one?


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Sep 23, 2017)

PeterN said:


> Yes, this sounds lot better than last song.
> 
> There is something interesting here that I can get a hold on immediately. Is there something with the tempo done, or are the chords or melody put a bit in advance to make it floating?
> 
> ...



It is the same tempo in the whole song


----------



## PeterN (Sep 23, 2017)

Mads Skønberg said:


> It is the same tempo in the whole song



Yo, but what time signature is that?


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Sep 23, 2017)

What is time signature?


----------



## PeterN (Sep 23, 2017)

English is my 3rd language, so not sure about exact words myself always. Mads is a Scandinavian name.

Vilken takt har du använt?


----------



## rottoy (Sep 23, 2017)

Mads Skønberg said:


> What is time signature?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_signature


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Sep 23, 2017)

rottoy said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_signature



Aha. 4/4.


----------



## PeterN (Sep 24, 2017)

Yea.

Seems like the melody doesnt always go mathematically in accorndance withthe time signature. It doesnt have to, of course. Thats what makes this piece so great, its floating around it. Dont trash this song, you may be later asking yourself how the h-ll you did it.


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Sep 24, 2017)

PeterN said:


> Yea.
> 
> Seems like the melody doesnt always go mathematically in accorndance withthe time signature. It doesnt have to, of course. Thats what makes this piece so great, its floating around it. Dont trash this song, you may be later asking yourself how the h-ll you did it.



Haha thanx (I guess?)

I like the song my self too. And yes it is a Nice twist I think.

Takk for hyggelig kommentar


----------



## PeterN (Sep 25, 2017)

Why not continue the song Mads? Its just a short piece now, a second part there, maybe going with cello upwards, and then maybe a returning 3rd part and its ready. Then polish it up and like that. Then its ready for a movie, it stands out already.


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Sep 26, 2017)

PeterN said:


> Why not continue the song Mads? Its just a short piece now, a second part there, maybe going with cello upwards, and then maybe a returning 3rd part and its ready. Then polish it up and like that. Then its ready for a movie, it stands out already.


Thanx for the tip.

Maybe I should try to make a new part in this song.


----------

